# Zeitschriften Cover selbst erstellen?



## Borsty (13. August 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich möchte gerne mit Fotos meiner Freundin ein Zeitschriften Cover verwirklichen. 

Dachte da jetzt nicht an Stern, Spiegel oder Playboy. Sondern mehr in Richtung TV Zeitschroft oder irgendeine etwas bessere Frauenzeitschrift... (trend, Design etc)
Erstmal kennt ihr noch Zeitschroften die sich dafür eignen. Und zweitens wie finde ich die Schriftarten solcher Zeitschriften heraus?


Bsp.:


----------



## Clubkatze (14. August 2004)

Wenn du Schriftarten suchst, guckst du hier


----------



## Groupmaster (14. August 2004)

*In Style eignet sich hervorragend*

hi,

habe mal ein cover der Zeitung IN STYLE selbst gemacht.
ist riesig angekommen und die Schriften solltest Du größtenteils auf deinem Rechner haben, ist nichts außergewöhnliches dabei.

hab mal ein Foto des Originals und meiner "Fälschung" eingestellt.

Oli


----------



## Groupmaster (14. August 2004)

*... und jetzt die Fälschung!*

stellst du dir das so vor?!


----------



## Borsty (14. August 2004)

@Groupmaster

genau an soetwas habe ich gedacht! (1000 Punkte! ;-))

Hast du noch ne PSD  Datei davon? Wäre ja echt super...

@Clubkatze
Danke für den Link, da sind ja echt nen paar super Links dabei ;-9


----------



## Groupmaster (15. August 2004)

*Nur noch das JPG, sorry*

PSD ist nicht mehr da, hab ich nach getaner arbeit gelöscht.
Ist aber mit Photoshop und den versch. Ebenen leicht gemacht.

Poste mal dein resultat, würde mich interessieren.

Groupmaster


----------



## ShadowMan (15. August 2004)

Hi du!

Ich denke auch nicht das du mit der PSD soooo viel anfangen kannst.
Immerhin ist die eigentliche Arbeit das Freistellen deiner Freundin und nicht das erstellen der Texte usw.

Aber bin mal gespannt auf dein Ergebnis.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Borsty (16. August 2004)

genau das was ihr sagt stimmt! Ich bin immer noch dabei ein passendes Foto zu finden und dieses Auszuschneiden...  
Die einen sind zu nah dran die anderen sind zu weit weg. Auf dem einen guckt die Person dumm... usw.
Aber ich habe noch ein wenig Zeit. Werde hier mein Ergebnis posten

Habe das Freistellen jetzt bei ein paar Bildern geamcht. Und es ist ja verdammt viel arbeit wenn es gut aussehen soll (inkl dem Schönheitstutorial hier von Tutorials.de)


----------

